# 4 YR old TB Critique for Jumping/Dressage prospect



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

It didnt load thepicture...here it is


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

It may be the way she's standing, but she looks a little toed out in the front. And judging by that one back foot, she may also be sickle hocked. Her feet also look like they could use a trim..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Her front legs scare me a little bit, but otherwise she look well put-together.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

She sure looks nice to me. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

It could very well be the pic..but like the others have said...her front feet look toed out...but definetly worth a look at! She is a pretty one!...Take some more pics when you go see her and let us know how it goes!...Im looking into an OTTB as well in a few years also....just seem so drawn to them!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She looks quite tied in behind the knee to me. This is going to have significant weight on her suitability for a jumping mount.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree.....

toed out, sickle hocked, needs a trim, and her front legs do not look all that stable.

I would also get some weight in certain areas and tighten up some of the others.....but other then that I like her.....


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Her fronts appear to be back at the knee....to me anyways


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Back at the knee, pigeon toed, sickle hocked, just plain crooked ... weak looking, un-impressive shoulder and check, nice butt, weird neck.

Tack more pictures when you go.
Do not jump this horse, please.


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

Need more pictured but overall I'm unimpressed for all of the reasons stated above, she looks weak. Her neck looks like it ties in low which will make it hard to get her off her forehand. And overall not well put together.


----------

